# Planks of Wood



## MonsterEnergy (14 Mar 2020)

What Plywood would you use for the middle part of a kicker ramp?
And what thickness would be the best.
Sam pilgrim builds one, and he uses 12mm Thickness Plywood for the middle, but would you go for Hardwood, or Softwood?


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Mar 2020)

https://www.gmbn.com/video/how-to-b...ni-kicker-blake-builds-a-portable-wooden-jump


----------



## MonsterEnergy (14 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> https://www.gmbn.com/video/how-to-b...ni-kicker-blake-builds-a-portable-wooden-jump


Can't watch this right now, but what are the dimensions of his ramp?


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Can't watch this right now, but what are the dimensions of his ramp?


I haven’t got time to watch the whole video but it looks roughly 1200mm x 600mm.


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (14 Mar 2020)

I would go for marine grade birch ply. The veneers are about 1.5mm, laid crossways, and there are no gaps. My background is scenery construction, and I would have chosen this as a sprung base for dance podiums or similar, which can take a heavy impact from landings . It's not cheap.


----------



## snorri (14 Mar 2020)

He didn't tell us we would need an Imperial tape measure and a Metric tape measure if we wanted to follow his intructions.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Mar 2020)

You'll have your work cut out if you try and bend 18mm plywood to a radius like the one in the photo above. I don't think you need anything better than 12mm OSB (about £12 for a 2440 by 1220 mm sheet). Even at 12mm, bending it's going to be a faff without a really sturdy frame and a* lot *of cramps.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Mar 2020)

How did the rebuilding of your local trails go? Did you manage that? Would you like some close up photos and a google map of some plywood to help with your kicker ramp? Are you now able to spin your bars willy nilly? Did you ever manage to change your pedals? 

Would you come back and let us know how any of these projects went? That would be lovely. 

Oh and do some, like, sick hangers bro.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I haven’t got time to watch the whole video but it looks roughly 1200mm x 600mm.
> View attachment 508455


thanks
What thickness of ply does he use for the middle bit?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> How did the rebuilding of your local trails go? Did you manage that? Would you like some close up photos and a google map of some plywood to help with your kicker ramp? Are you now able to spin your bars willy nilly? Did you ever manage to change your pedals?
> 
> Would you come back and let us know how any of these projects went? That would be lovely.
> 
> Oh and do some, like, sick hangers bro.


Terrible.....Sort off.
Yes please. That would be very helpful.
Nah, Yep


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> thanks
> What thickness of ply does he use for the middle bit?


He uses 9mm ply for the top surface, any thicker then you may struggle to form the bend. The 2 side pieces are 18mm ply and the softwood struts are 50mm x 25mm.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2020)

If it's a sturdy frame, like in the shots, you won't need that thick a sheet of ply, especially if it needs bending. I fancy building a kicker/drop off out of decking, but that won't half be heavy.

Marine ply would be my choice too.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> He uses 9mm ply for the top surface, any thicker then you may struggle to form the bend. The 2 side pieces are 18mm ply and the softwood struts are 50mm x 25mm.
> View attachment 508469
> 
> 
> View attachment 508470


thanks very much
So just and 9mm Plywood basically.
https://www.diy.com/departments/smo...-l-1-22m-w-0-61m-t-9mm/1696258_BQ.prd/gallery
would that bend okay, for a 4ft long, and 2ft wide ramp?


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I'd use two short planks.


There are plenty of them around.🤣🤣


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> thanks very much
> So just and 9mm Plywood basically.
> https://www.diy.com/departments/smo...-l-1-22m-w-0-61m-t-9mm/1696258_BQ.prd/gallery
> would that bend okay, for a 4ft long, and 2ft wide ramp?


Yes that should do the job.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Yes that should do the job.


so would that bend easily?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

thanks for your help


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> so would that bend easily?


Never tried it but the guy in the video bends it ok and his ramp is wider than 2ft so you should have no problem at all.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Never tried it but the guy in the video bends it ok and his ramp is wider than 2ft so you should have no problem at all.


Okay....Great. Thanks


----------

